# Airbrush...



## Element0r (21. Januar 2002)

sag weiss wer von euch, wie es am besten anstelle, das ich die haut so hinbekomme, dass sie glassiert aussieht...

sprich ihc such mir ein foto eines models, und bearbeite es so, dass die ganze haut glassiert, und die lippen feucht aussehen..

hilft mir da wer weiter?! ich bin ein airbrush n00b..


----------



## snow crash (21. Januar 2002)

*also...*

den ersten satz hab ich zwar nicht verstanden??? *lol* nur soviel, dass du was glossen willst... aber was hat das mit dem airbrush tool zu tun?! kannst du oder jemand anders mich aufklären??? 

ya snowy


----------



## Sovok (21. Januar 2002)

die lippen sehn schon feucht aus wenn du n bissi weiß reinpinselst (aber ned zuviel)

experimentier einfach n bissi mit der druckstärke und so


----------



## Tai2K (21. Januar 2002)

hm ich würd mal sagen indem mit weiss und nem ganz niedrigen druck drübergehst und da wo es wirklich aussehen soll als würds glänzen n bischen fester


----------



## Element0r (21. Januar 2002)

es sollte so in etwas aussehen, die haut ist glassiert, und die lippen sehen feucht aus, nur ich hab keinen schimmer wie ich das so hinbekomme...


----------



## Sovok (21. Januar 2002)

schaus dir doch ma genau an
weiß weiß weiß
wie ich gesagt hab =)


----------



## Element0r (21. Januar 2002)

ja die lippen..aber die haut nicht...ich brauch ein paar airbrush master tipps, worauf muss ich achten, welche farben sollte ich nehmen, welche effekte sollte ich benutzen...


----------



## Sovok (21. Januar 2002)

schau ma hier 
(tutorial und forum)


----------



## Z-r0 (22. Januar 2002)

Wo kriegt man gute Bilder her von Models oder so in großaufnahmen vom gesicht oder so zwecks airbrushing üben  
So ziehmlich große halt , wie auf dem bild   ?`
(Nein.. keine nacktbilder*g* )


----------



## Sovok (23. Januar 2002)

komm schon es gibt massig seiten mit haufen von modellpics

einfach ma in ne beliebige suchmaschine eingeben


----------



## Z-r0 (23. Januar 2002)

Ja aber ich finde immer nur kleine *g*

Cu

Z-r0 *der zu dumm zum suchen ist*


----------



## Sovok (23. Januar 2002)

stell dich in die ecke und schäm dich

http://www.planet-wallpaper.com/Walls/Htm/Celebrities/celebs.htm
http://wallpaper.gamesweb.com/show.php?show=all&ok=Babes
http://rt.leconnect.de/wallpaper/celebries.phtml?SID=50445&TP=0
http://stadt.heim.at/hongkong/150658/main_nav_gal_them.htm


----------



## Z-r0 (23. Januar 2002)

Hm... die sind aber meistens schon alle so hell, da muss man dann kaum mehr wamsachen 
Und wie kriegt man so ne farbe wie daoben bei der frauhin ?


----------



## freekazoid (23. Januar 2002)

dann tuste sie halt abdunkeln. was meinst du dazu?
das da oben dieht aus wie ein schwarz-weiss pic für mich. also zumindest die frau drauf.
ich würde die sättigung des bildes, welches du benütigst, runterstellen und dann die helligkeit verringern.
VIELLEICHT noch ne graue ebene drübersetzen und mit multiplizieren versehen.


----------



## Z-r0 (23. Januar 2002)

Oder auf farbe setzten (oder wars farbton ? *g* )


----------



## messias (24. Januar 2002)

*hi...*

naja... ich hab die meisten threads nur hastig gelesen... weiß nich ob dieser vorshclag schon gemacht wurde... naja, warum mit airbruch wenn du auch den weichzeichner hast
einfach die stelle, wie sovok glaub ich wars, mit WEIß fuellen... dann auf Filter>Weichzeichner> Gaußscher... dann einfach so einstellen wie dus brauchst... kannst natuerlich auch danach noch mit dem Weichzeichner nachgehen bzw erst wegradieren und dann noch mal mit dem pinsel weichzeichnen bzw in die form bringen die du brauchst... 
so duerfte es eigentlich auch gehen
gruß


----------



## Z-r0 (24. Januar 2002)

lol

also irgendwie finde ich es komplizierter die stelle auszuwählen und zu füllen statt de stelle mit der maus langzufahren


----------



## messias (25. Januar 2002)

*hi...*

das is alles geschmackssache  wenn man ne zittrige hand hat , dann is meine lsg vielleicht besser


----------



## Z-r0 (26. Januar 2002)

Hm... also wenn du das lassotool benutzt verrutscht doch bei ner zitterhand auch alles


----------



## ephiance (27. Januar 2002)

such dir ein bild von einer frau , mach es schwarz weiss und dann wieder rgb, dann smudge die haut , adjuste kontrast und helligkeit , duplizier die ebene beliebig oft und spiele mit den ebenen modi bis du dein resultat erreichst, dann speicher das bild von shadowness, öffne es in ps und zoom ganz nah ran, guck dir an wie das weiss auf den lippen verteilt ist, dann machste es ´bei deinem ähnlich mit der gleichem methode auch ganz nah rangezoomt, dann machste nen bisschen abstract 3dshit bringst den an die frau an , versiehst die noch mit solchen roboter elementen machst nen paar glow punkte wie beim auge indem du mim airbrush ner grossen weichen spitze lange gedrückt hälst und danach auf in einerkopieren oder weiches lich stellst und dann die opac runter machst....
aber wenn du es nachmachen willst, bitte


----------



## Element0r (3. Februar 2002)

hehe ich will es nicht nachmachen, aber danke für deine tolle erklärung, werds gleich einmal versuchen 

ich hab so etwas ähnliches vor...damit ich ein paar neue bilder gestalten kann =)


----------

